# Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm



## Kel (12. Juli 2011)

*Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Ich bräuchte 2-3 neue Gehäuselüfter, die leistungsstark, aber auch leise sind, Budget ~5-7€ pro Lüfter maximal.
Hat da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Arctic Gehäuse Zubehör Lüfter 12 cm F12 PWM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Scythe Slip Stream Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Enermax UCTB12 Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

1-2€ über grenze der letzte und vorletzte glaub ich ^^ Aber der F12 ist auch eiglt gut (=


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Schau dir mal Noiseblocker XL1 und XL2 an.
Die liegen gut im Budget und sind Förderstark und sehr leise.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



HAWX schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Noiseblocker XL1 und XL2 an.
> Die liegen gut im Budget und sind Förderstark und sehr leise.


 Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Hier noch Vorschläge:


120mm: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
140mm: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
die berühmten drei Worte: leise, stark, günstig...

Gruß


----------



## Tolive (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Ja die Enermax haben wirklich ein unschlagbares P/L verhältnis. Die richtig leisen Noirblocker sowie die Silent Wings von be quiet kosten wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Scooteria (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Also ich habe selbst 2 Arctic Cooling F12 drin bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings sind diese unter 12V etwas laut! Aber wer lässt die schon unter Volllast laufen!
Im Angebot bei 
Suche nach "arctic cooling f12" - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Ich hab nur mit einem 140mm Lüfter erfahrungen machen können bisher bequiet!SilentWings 140mm nur der wäre etwas teuer! Aber unschlagbar leise und der bewegt jede Menge Luft!


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Flüsterleise müssen sie nicht sein, ich brauch ja auch etwas Luftdurchzug .

Hmm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 98m³/h, 21dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wie laut sind 21db(a) eigentlich so?


----------



## Uter (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Vergiss die Herstellerangaben, jeder Hersteller misst anders, außerdem sagen dB nichts über die Geräuschcharakteristik aus.

Ich würde in der Preisklasse auch die T.B. Silence kaufen.


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich würde in der Preisklasse auch die T.B. Silence kaufen.


 Begründung?


----------



## Uter (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Der Preis ist sehr gut und sie haben ein langliebiges und recht leises Lager. Deutlich bessere Lüfter (Noiseblocker Black SilentPro/Multiframe oder Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC) kosten deutlich mehr.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Kel schrieb:


> Begründung?


 Weil die auch gut sind = )
Kauf' einfach nach Optik(von den hier empfohlenen natürlich...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Kauf' einfach nach Optik


 Die ist mir total egal, können auch lila/pink Neongrün sein . Mein Gehäuse ist eh ein 20kg+ schwarzer Stahlblock-Bigtower.

Ich frag mich nur, ob 2 x 71,54m³ ausreicht, GTX560 TI + bald X4 964BE / Bulldozer / i5-2400 / i5-2500.


----------



## Uter (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Lüfter ohne Widerstand fördern deutlich mehr Luft als Lüfter mit Widerstand. Ein Lüfter vor einem Kühlkörper mit 1200rpm bewegt nicht mehr Luft als ein Gehäuselüfter (ich hoffe mal, du hast keine engen Lüftergitter) mit 900rpm. 
Ein paar Grad kannst du mit schnelleren Lüftern gut machen, aber ohne starkes oc sollten die Gehäuselüfter nicht das größte Problem sein.


----------



## fuSi0n (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Îch empfehle die Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK (140mm) oder XL(120mm) die 2er wenn du regeln kannst die 1er wenn nicht. Gutes P-/L, allerdings sind die beiliegenden entkoppler Schrott, bisher ist mehr jeder abgerissen. Nur die von Sharkoon und Gelid Solutions halten und halten und halten.


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Ich überlege, mein Gehäuse zu erneuern, in mein altes passen glaub ich keine 140mm rein.
Gibt es in der Preisklasse 200/220/230mm-Lüfter, die gut und leise sind?


----------



## Uter (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Leider gibt es gar keine 200mm Lüfter die sehr leise sind.


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Uter schrieb:


> Leider gibt es gar keine 200mm Lüfter die sehr leise sind.


 Im Ernst? 200mm ist doch eigentlich genau dafür prädestiniert, langsamere Umdrehungen bei gleicher Luftmenge .... .


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Kel schrieb:


> Im Ernst? 200mm ist doch eigentlich genau dafür prädestiniert, langsamere Umdrehungen bei gleicher Luftmenge .... .


Diese Luffis kann ich nur empfehlen:

Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ich habe 3 davon in meinem HAF932 verbaut und ich bin begeistert. Auf 75% per Mobo gedrosselt höre ich nur ein angenehmes Luftrauschen und mein Case ist trotzdem ein kleiner Kühlschrank

Gruß


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

12,87€ sind aber auch ein stolzer Preis .


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Kel schrieb:


> 12,87€ sind aber auch ein stolzer Preis .


Ähem, für einen guten/empfehlenswerten 200mm-Luffi? Ich finde nicht. Es gibt 120mm-Luftschaufler, für die bezahlst du über 20€...

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a539790.html

Gruß


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ähem, für einen guten/empfehlenswerten 200mm-Luffi? ich finde nicht. Es gibt 120mm- Luftschaufler, für die bezahlst du über 20€...
> 
> Gruß


 Da gibt es auch 120er 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Okay ich kenn mich bei den Preisen nicht so gut aus, dass es immer teurer geht weiss ich natürlich, aber wenn ich für einen guten 140mm-Lüfter 7€ zahle, hätte ich nicht gedacht dass ich für einen guten 200mm-Lüfter 13€ zahlen muss.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Kel schrieb:


> Okay ich kenn mich bei den Preisen nicht so gut aus, dass es immer teurer geht weiss ich natürlich, aber wenn ich für einen guten 140mm-Lüfter 7€ zahle, hätte ich nicht gedacht dass ich für einen guten 200mm-Lüfter 13€ zahlen muss.


Die Größe machts eben doch Und mehr Material will eben auch bezahlt werden... *@fac3l3ss:* ich verstehe deinen Post nicht ganz. Liegt vielleicht auch an der hohen Raumtemp bei mir (knapp 29°C)

Gruß


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



facehugger schrieb:


> (...)*@fac3l3ss:* ich verstehe deinen Post nicht ganz. Liegt vielleicht auch an der hohen Raumtemp bei mir (knapp 29°C)
> Gruß


 Bei mir ist alles schön kühl... Ein Enermax T.B. Magma 120mm Lüfter kühlt mich 
Und bei meinem Beitrag habe ich iwie den Teil nach dem Punkt nicht gesehen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und bei meinem Beitrag habe ich iwie den Teil nach dem Punkt nicht gesehen


Alles klärchen, kein Stress

Gruß


----------



## Uter (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Zum CM Mega Flow:
Schlecht ist er nicht, aber wirklich leise zu bekommen auch nicht (wobei ich auch hohe Ansprüche habe). So gute Lüfter wie die Noiseblocker Black SilentPro o.ä. gibt es bei 200ern einfach nicht. Ich finde die 13€ auch angemessen, wenn man es kühl haben will muss man eben etwas zahlen. 13€ sind m.M.n. auch bei einem 140er angemessen.


----------



## Furion (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

den mega flow bekommt man wirklich nicht leise, kann ich nur bestätigen... 3 davon laufen mit 5V, sind aber deutlich zu hören.... allerdings hör ich auch gras wachsen, bin da etwas empfindlich


----------



## HAWX (13. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Okay ich kenn mich bei den Preisen nicht so gut aus, dass es immer teurer geht weiss ich natürlich, aber wenn ich für einen guten 140mm-Lüfter 7€ zahle, hätte ich nicht gedacht dass ich für einen guten 200mm-Lüfter 13€ zahlen muss.



Naja ein 200mm Lüfter ist auch fast doppelt so groß wie ein 140er


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Wie krieg ich so einen Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at Deutschland eigentlich auf 7 Volt runtergeregelt? Oder brauch ich das bei denen gar nicht?

Ich würde auch gern die Lüfter meines zukünftigen Gehäuses (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409959.html) auf 7 Volt regeln (oder eine Lüftersteuerung, aber die ist wohl teurer als Adapter oder was man da braucht?).


----------



## Scooteria (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Also die T.B.Silence sind m.M.n. fast unhörbar auch bei 12V!

Das Regeln der Lüfter geht entweder mit einem Kabel Adapter(Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter) oder mit einer Lüftersteuerung!

Diese Lüftersteuerung hab ich und bin sehr zufrieden!
Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" schwarz Lüftersteuerung | hoh.de

Der Vorteil einer Lüftersteuerung ist das du den jeweiligen Lüfter seperat einstellen kannst von AUS-12V! Und jenach Steuerung gibts auch ein Display auf dem Drehzahlen und Temperaturen(via Extrasensor) angezeigt werden!


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Ich würde auch die Gehäuselüfter tauschen, die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind meist sehr dürftig.


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Die Enermax sind auch ungeregelt sehr leise. Es sei denn du bist einer von jenen, die die Flöhe husten hören Da kannst du getrost zuschlagen

Gruß


----------



## Walt (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Was haltet ihr von den Lüftern? Ich möchte damit meinen Mora 3 ausrüsten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Walt schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Lüftern? Ich möchte damit meinen Mora 3 ausrüsten.


 Ganz schön teuer 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Walt (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Auf ein paar Euro guck ich jetzt auch nicht. Und so teuer sind sie doch gar nicht. Hat den schon einer mit denen Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Oder kann mir einer bessere vorschlagen? Sollten blau leuchten und schön leise sein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Walt schrieb:


> Auf ein paar Euro guck ich jetzt auch nicht. Und so teuer sind sie doch gar nicht. Hat den schon einer mit denen Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Oder kann mir einer bessere vorschlagen? Sollten blau leuchten und schön leise sein.


 Fast 100€ nur für Lüfter...
Kurz Google benutzt... DeXgo - Forum: [Kurzvorstellung] Enermax T.B.Apollish & T.B.Vegas


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Die T.B. Apollish sind gute und recht leise Lüfter, aber afaik kann man sie nicht so gut drosseln (Probleme mit den LEDs) und Lüfter mit 900rpm sind bei einem Mora nicht nötig.


----------



## Walt (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

sowas wollte ich doch hören^^
ich hatte auch vor sie zu drosseln... Kannst du mir andere empfehlen?


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Wie weit genau man sie drossel kann weiß ich nicht. Ich habe Enermax Everest, die gehen bis 500, ohne Temp.sensor sogar 300rpm runter. Wenn du sie nicht mehr findest schau dich mal bei Gelid um, die haben das selbe Lage wie Enermax, nur keine so anspruchsvollen LEDs.


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

T.B.Vegas PCGH-Edition?
Sehr leise und sieht sehr gut aus kostet aber auch ca.14€! (hat ein Kumpel von mir)

T.B.Silence?
Noch leiser kostet aber ca.8€ (hab ich 2x)

F12?
bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sehr leise und richtig kraftvoll! Kostet ca.4€ (hab ich 2x) 

Ich selbst habe mir schon einige Lüfter gekauft! Mit den meisten war ich sehr zufrieden, nur sollte man sich eine Lian Li Behausung zulegen dann raus mit den Serienlüftern! Die werden nach 2 bis 4 wochen echt laut!(ich betone: "das ist nur meine Erfahrung")

Zu Empfehlen auch diese im oberen Preissektor:
Silent Wings USC?
BlackSilentPRO PL-2?

Bei mir immer vorrätig:
Alpenföhn "Case Spätzle"?

Und das Wichtigste: Alles an ne Lüftersteuerung und dann ist Ruhe! Bei LuKü den CPU-Lüfter auf jeden Fall am Mainboard angeschlossen lassen!


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Scooteria, die BlackSilentPro würd ich nicht in einem Atemzug mit den Silentwings USC nennen.... eher mit den Silentwings Pure

dann schon eher Multiframe S1 oder S2


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

oh Sorry haste recht!
 aber ich habe bestimmt kurz eingeatmet beim schreiben!!!


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Furion schrieb:


> Scooteria, die BlackSilentPro würd ich nicht in einem Atemzug mit den Silentwings USC nennen.... eher mit den Silentwings Pure
> 
> dann schon eher Multiframe S1 oder S2


 Warum? Die Balck SilentPro sind Multiframes mit anderem Rahmen, der aber auch entkoppelt ist (nicht schlechter als die Silent Wings USC).


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Erfahrungsbericht Vergleich: NB BlackSilentPro vs. BQ SilentWings USC - ForumBase

deshalb


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Noiseblocker müssen einlaufen, nach ein paar Stunden im senkrechten Betrieb werden sie deutlich leiser, leider wird das oft vergessen und bei vielen Tests nicht durchgeführt.


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

wurde das nicht im test erwähnt?
außerdem hab ich selbst noiseblocker und die sind auch nach 1jährigem einlaufen nur schrott


----------



## Hood (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Meine nicht ... die laufen sich schon 2 1/2 Jahre ein
Nur den horizontalem Betrieb mögen manche NB's nicht.


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

meine laufen vertikal.. zugegeben, es sind "nur" die BlackSilent... aber immerhin 2 davon, die genau gleich laut sind

wegen denen hab ich mein vertrauen in noiseblocker verloren und glaub auch dem test


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Die Black Silent haben ein anderes Lager. Ein Vergleich ist unmöglich. Bei den Pro und den Multiframes werden Lüfter mit Lagerschaden problemlos getauscht, also selbst wenn man ein Montagsmodell erwischt ist es nicht so schlimm. So einen Service hat afaik kein anderer Hersteller.


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

es gibt ne große kluft zwischen lagerschaden und lagergeräuschen 
wenn ich zitieren darf

"Nun hatte ich ja vor einiger Zeit bereits einen Multiframe M12-S2  getestet, der mir ebenfalls gleichermaßen negativ auffiel. Diesen Lüfter  sandte ich damals sogar zur Reklamation an Noiseblocker ein. Ich bekam  ihn wieder zurück mit dem Vermerk, der Lüfter sei getestet und für  fehlerfrei befunden worden."


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Komisch du bist der einzige, der sich jemals über einen Noiseblocker beschwert hat...


----------



## Furion (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

vielleicht liegts an meinen ansprüchen? 
außerdem kommt das zitat ja nicht von mir, sondern vom tester aus dem link, den ich vorher gepostet hab


----------



## Uter (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Ich hab den Test jetzt mal ganz gelesen und dort steht, dass er die Lüfter eben *nicht* einlaufen lassen hat. Dann kann man auch nicht sagen, dass die Noiseblocker schlecht sind. Les dir mal das durch.

An deinen Ansprüchen liegt es sicher nicht, Noiseblocker oder Be Quiet! sind die Empfehlung für alle die es leise haben wollen und dementsprechend von vielen anspruchsvollen Leuten verbaut. (Die Noiseblocker eignen sich besonders für Waküs und wenn jemand der einige hundert € für die Kühlung ausgibt es nicht leise haben will, wer dann?)


----------



## Furion (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

mir ist bewusst, dass er sie nicht einlaufen lassen hat... aber wie gesagt.. an der lautstärke meiner 2 noisblocker hat sich nach dem einlaufen lassen auch nichts geändert.
und bis das 14tägige rückgaberecht abgelaufen ist werd ich bei sonem kaufpreis sicherlich nicht warten

außerdem würde ich mir nie ne waku reinbauen, weil allein schon die pumpe viel zu laut wäre.... für silentfreaks, und ich hoffe da stimmen mir jetzt einige zu, eignet sich ne lukü viel besser

die serienschwankung scheint mir bei noiseblocker aber auch nicht unerheblich zu sein... schonmal bei google die worte "noiseblocker" und "klackern" eingegeben? 
ich hab jetzt hier grad ne lieferung mit 5 gleichen silentwings 120 usc rumliegen, nur noch nicht angeschlossen
ich kann ja dann hier im thread über serienschwankung und extrem kritisch betrachtete geräuschkulisse berichten


okay, ich hab mir jetzt mal deinen link angesehen... wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder zu noiseblocker lüftern greifen sollte, werde ich denen 24 stunden einlaufzeit geben...


----------



## Uter (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*



Furion schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, dass er sie nicht einlaufen lassen hat... aber wie gesagt.. an der lautstärke meiner 2 noisblocker hat sich nach dem einlaufen lassen auch nichts geändert.


Die haben ja auch das andere deutlich einfachere Lager.

und bis das 14tägige rückgaberecht abgelaufen ist werd ich bei sonem kaufpreis sicherlich nicht warten[/QUOTE]
Dafür tauscht Nb ja auch wirklich kaputte Lüfter und 14 Tage muss man ja auch nicht warten. Wie in dem Link zu sehen sollten 24h einen merklichen Unterschied bringen.



Furion schrieb:


> außerdem würde ich mir nie ne waku reinbauen, weil allein schon die pumpe viel zu laut wäre.... für silentfreaks, und ich hoffe da stimmen mir jetzt einige zu, eignet sich ne lukü viel besser


Eine gute Pumpe ist m.M.n. leiser als ein guter 120er Lüfter bei 600rpm, zusätzlich kann man fast jede Pumpe nahezu lautlos dämmen, da sie ja wassergekühlt sind. D.h. mit einer Luftkühlung ist man nur leiser wenn man auf *alle* Lüfter verzichtet. Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber bis wie viel W kann man ein System vollpassiv kühlen? Ich würde vermuten 150-250W und selbst da braucht man ein entsprechendes Gehäuse und muss die Temperaturen grenzwertig werden lassen. Bei Systemen mit mehr Verbrauch braucht man min. Gehäuselüfter und damit mehr und lautere Lärmquellen als bei einer Wakü. 



Furion schrieb:


> die serienschwankung scheint mir bei noiseblocker aber auch nicht unerheblich zu sein... schonmal bei google die worte "noiseblocker" und "klackern" eingegeben?


Eine gewisse Serienschwankung gibt es immer, ich würde sie aber auch mit den recht hohen Verkaufszahlen und der langen Verkaufszeit (BQ! ist im Vergleich erst ein paar Minuten am Markt) von Noiseblocker erklären.



Furion schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt hier grad ne lieferung mit 5 gleichen silentwings 120 usc rumliegen, nur noch nicht angeschlossen
> ich kann ja dann hier im thread über serienschwankung und extrem kritisch betrachtete geräuschkulisse berichten


 Inzwischen scheint das Unternehmen, das für BQ! die Lüfter produziert (zu 90% macht das nicht BQ! selbst) die Qualität im Griff zu haben. Am Anfang gab es Lieferungen, bei denen 5 von 5 Lüftern defekt waren (wirklich defekt, nicht nur ein leises Rattern o.ä.).

Langsam gehts Richtung ot...


----------



## Kel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Kurze Frage, die Enermax T.B.Silence würden mich gute 19€ kosten wegen Porto bei 2 Stück . Gibt es einen vergleichbaren 140mm-Lüfter bei K&M, der von der Lautstärke und dem Luftdurchsatz mithalten kann? Da kann ich persönlich im Shop abholen.

140mm-Auswahl: K&M Computer: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Wie wärs damit?


----------



## Kel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

11€ für das Teil, was es woanders für 7€ gibt. Dass macht 8€ Differenz, da kann ich gleich das billige + teures Porto nehmen, komm ich sogar billiger weg .


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Leider sind da alle Lüfter überteuert...


----------



## Kel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Werde ich wohl improvisieren müssen ... naja, ich hab da schon eine Idee, wie ich zumindest portofrei an zumindest einen Lüfter komme .


----------



## Furion (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

portofrei? evt amazon oder midnight-shopping bei mindfactory?


----------



## Kel (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter 120mm/140mm*

Midnight-Shopping geht bei Mindfactory erst ab 100€, wollte erst noch mit anderen Sachen kaufen, aber der 140mm-Lüfter ist erst ab 21/22.07 wieder lieferbar, zu lang.
Portofrei gibs sonst nicht, ich werd wohl erstmal ohne die beiden 140mm auskommen müssen.


----------

